# Ganymed SSH-2, Disconnect merken



## 1337iceskater (7. Mrz 2011)

Hallo Leute,

ich habe heute mal wieder eine Frage. Es geht dabei um folgende LIB/API/wie auch immer 

Ganymed SSH-2

Diese LIB ermöglicht den Zugriff auf entfernte Systeme via SSH (version 2). Jetzt zu meinem Problem:
Das Programm an sich läuft super, wenn ich allerdings manuell "exit" eingebe (was ja bekanntlich zu nem Disconnect führt), bemerkt die LIB nicht, dass die Verbindung nicht mehr besteht. Erst wenn ich dann nochmal einen Befehl absetzen will, sagt es mir, dass die Verbindung unterbrochen wurde. 

Gibt es eine Möglichkeit, diese DCs manuell abzufangen oder bietet die lib gar schon diese Möglichkeit?

Danke schonmal für die Hilfe.

LG Stefan


----------



## thE_29 (8. Mrz 2011)

Najo, wie sieht den dein Code aus?

Es gibt ja sowas wie getExitSignal in der Session.. Maybe muss man da was abfragen..


----------



## 1337iceskater (8. Mrz 2011)

das getExitSignal() hab ich grad probiert, das hilft leider nicht weiter. Ich müsste dann auch schon direkt auf den InputStream reagieren und über den herausfinden, ob der Stream noch da ist oder nicht. Ich hab auch schon per google gelesen, dass es wohl keine andere Methode gibt außer einfach zu probieren und ggf. Exceptions zu verarbeiten...


----------

